# Silica mine, January '09



## lost (Jan 17, 2009)

The silica mine closed recently with the loss of a dozen jobs due to dwindling demand and cheap imported silica. It was originally opened to supply high-quality silica sand for lens optics during the war. The complex contains almost 29 miiles of tunnels, and I've barely scratched the surface in my two visits.











The crushed remains of an Austin Allegro!





Some of the mine is beach-like after the floods










My dog Molly kept getting in my shots. Cheers!





Austin A-series engine





Back of an Austin A30





The original mine





Mine cart


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats ace! Hard roock mines are lovely and you did a great job on the photos. Hope Molly had a hard hat and caplamp


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 17, 2009)

Good and Smart


----------



## seven8 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Lost - great set of images there. You mentioned flooding - were the tunnels flooded intentionally or was it weather related...?


----------



## lost (Jan 18, 2009)

Just weather related, it's pretty dry in there for the most part


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 18, 2009)

This is one cracking site I'd love to visit at some point.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jan 18, 2009)

That looks like a great mine. Groovy


----------

